# Number Five (5)



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 6, 2009)

Explain?


----------



## LRG (Dec 6, 2009)

The brethren are not going to fail the incoming WM. They voted him in and usually for the reason that he's been around for ever.
That job should have been left up to the DI and DDGM.
But as well, that standard was around for one year and a many lodges were still operating with out the proper consent. Without paying for their actions. So without proper enforcement what good would it have done.

As B/Bill mentioned in another thread-have you ever seen a candidate fail after he turned in his proficiency-huh

The brethren must be strong and firm about the essence of the craft


----------



## david918 (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't like 5 I've always preferred even numbers
I just find it hard to believe that someone that has been elected to the East does not have enough pride in Masonry or him self not to be able to open and close a lodge.It ain't that hard after spending at least 1 yr as a Warden and a while as a mason you shoud know most of it by just paying attention


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2009)

david918 said:


> I just find it hard to believe that someone that has been elected to the East does not have enough pride in Masonry or him self not to be able to open and close a lodge.



True, but you have sat in more than one Lodge & witnessed it, just as I have.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes I have seen two fail, in the past year.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 2, 2011)

What are y'all talking about?


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 3, 2011)

The ability of WM's & Wardens-elect to open & close their Lodges.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally, I think a WM should hold at least a "C" certificate.  But I would think any self-respecting person would learn it before they got to the hot seat.  That's why I like the tradition of the WM being "absent" from a meeting so the SW gets their feet wet.  It's already the hottest seat in the room, and if you don't know what you're doing it's that much hotter.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> That's why I like the tradition of the WM being "absent" from a meeting so the SW gets their feet wet.


 
In my Lodge, at the last stated meeting prior to elections, we have all the line officers pro tem in the positions to which they aspire to advance, and require them to exemplify the opening & closing of all 4 Lodges and calling to & from refreshment. The Lodge then votes on their proficiency. Remember, beginning this year, the Wardens, as well as the WM, must qualify per Art. 276(a).


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 3, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In my Lodge, at the last stated meeting prior to elections, we have all the line officers pro tem in the positions to which they aspire to advance, and require them to exemplify the opening & closing of all 4 Lodges and calling to & from refreshment. The Lodge then votes on their proficiency. Remember, beginning this year, the Wardens, as well as the WM, must qualify per Art. 276(a).




That's a good practice for all lodges to get into.  I'll have to pass that along to my WM.


----------

